# Termin JUG München 28.04.2014 19:00 Uhr zu Constraints



## Barista (27. Apr 2014)

Falls jemand von Euch Zeit hat: 

Java User Group München 

Danke 
Heiner


----------



## lord239123 (29. Apr 2014)

Worum ging es bei diesem Treffen eigentlich?


----------

